# Meyers plow overload light



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

I got a 95' F350 dump body with a meyers 9ft blade on it with an E-57 pump. After the big storm we got in MA the other day I parked my truck and when I went to go move it again the plow wouldnt do anything. On the touchpad the overload light was lit up. I went through all the connections at the battery and the plow to truck connections cleaned them with contact cleaner and put some dielectric grease on them. Was wondering if anyone else knew what else it could be? I changed out the solenoid for the plow motor and I ordered two new coils from Smith Brothers because no one else in the area had them. Talked to a few people and it seems like meyers plows always have electrical problems. Let me know what you guys may think


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

How clean is the hydraulic fluid in the unit. Perhaps a solenoid is froze, get it in a warm shop. Half my plow problems can be solved by getting it in a warm spot , if it works then check the oil.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

The fluid is pretty clean. I changed it and flushed all the pistons at the start of the season, however I did not put the low temp hydraulic fluid back in. Never had an issue with any or my fishers before but this is the first meyers i've had. Its in my shop now with the heat on so hopefully something may free up by the end of the weekend. it would move a little bit afdter sitting and then wouldnt do anything.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you get the connection on the orange wire? That's the primary ground wire for the touch pad and the one that causes 95% of issues with a TP.


----------

